# Security Certificate errors



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

I have noticed that whenever I first come on to the site, I get a little note
accross the top of the page which says:

" To help protect your security Internet Explorer has blocked this website from
displaying content with Security Certificate errors. Click here for options."

I'm sure it is not something of grave importance.
Perhaps you may be unaware of this.
Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Aug 2010)

What's the full address that you're visiting? Does it start with http:// or https:// ?

We haven't purchased SSL certificates, so anyone trying to use HTTPS will get a similar warning.


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

The easiest way is to show you:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=post;topic=96268.0;num_replies=1

I have never clicked on it to see the options.
It dissappears when I continue onto the different subjects.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Aug 2010)

I'm not seeing what you're seeing when I click on that link... everything works OK for me. Has this problem always been present, or did it just start happening?


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

I just noticed it recently.
It seems to be on an occasional basis. When I re-logged in, the note is not there.
I restarted a few minutes ago, and it's not there either.

Does anyone else get this ?

I'll let you know when I see it again.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2010)

Do a 'Screen Capture' when you do.  It may help Mike.


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do a 'Screen Capture' when you do.  It may help Mike.



And just how do I do such a nasty ambush G.W. ?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> And just how do I do such a nasty ambush GW ?



See the little button/key that says "PrtSc" or "Print Screen".  That is the Print Screen button.  When the problem occurs again, push that button/key.  Once you have done that open up MS Paint and right click and click on "Paste".  You will now have a "Screen Capture" of what your screen looked like.  Save it as a .jpg and then "Attach" it here.......Something like this:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Aug 2010)

Also you can go to All Programs>Accessories> Snipping tool and get the same effect..... If you have Vista/Win 7


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

OK........I see  8)
But I don't have MS paint.
Got it with that snipping tool thingy.
Thanks..........I'll be ready  ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

That was just a dry run  ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Aug 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> OK........I see  8)
> But I don't have MS paint.



Any graphics program like Open Office, WordPerfect, Powerpoint, or Notepad should work. just save the screen capture as a.jpg image.


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

Got her.
I noticed that I was not logged in at her appearence.
Hope it helps.
Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2010)

Have you checked your Security Settings?

Are you running Vista or Windows 7?  If so, try the "Compatability" button:


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

Windows  7......I clicked on the compatibility button

My security settings are set pretty high.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Windows  7......I clicked on the compatibility button



Notice any difference?



			
				57Chevy said:
			
		

> My security settings are set pretty high.



May be too high ?


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

when I clicked on the Compatability button, the screen made an instant of a light flash
....so to speak.
It is likely due to my own settings.
When it happens again, I will be checking to see just what options are available.


----------



## McG (31 Aug 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I just noticed it recently.
> It seems to be on an occasional basis.


There used to be an advertisment that would cause this.  The result was seemingly random security warnings when pages loaded.


----------



## McG (31 Aug 2010)

That is exactly the problem.  I've just encountered it.  Mike, when I right click & select properties on the advertisment that was blocked (same as the picture in reply #12), I get this:

res://ieframe.dll/sslnavcancel.htm#http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/ads?client=ca-pub-4448800830832499&output=html&h=90&slotname=5234344937&w=120&lmt=1283304984&flash=10.1.82.76&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.army.ca%2Fforums%2Findex.php%2Ftopic%2C28805.450.html&dt=1283304976965&shv=r20100818&jsv=r20100830&correlator=1283304976968&frm=0&adk=388693378&ga_vid=1990564030.1283304977&ga_sid=1283304977&ga_hid=1070868617&ga_fc=0&u_tz=-180&u_his=0&u_java=1&u_h=1050&u_w=1400&u_ah=1022&u_aw=1400&u_cd=32&u_nplug=0&u_nmime=0&biw=1396&bih=814&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.army.ca%2Fforums%2Findex.php%2Ftopic%2C28805/post-967748.html&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=33&xpc=Q9zRHkAGoU&p=http%3A//forums.army.ca


... if that means anything to you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Sep 2010)

Thanks MCG, that was enough to let me track down the problem. It shouldn't occur again, but if it does please let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------

